

Zuckerberg declares no dislike button for Facebook - feroz1
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/dec/12/no-dislike-button-for-facebook-declares-zuckerberg

======
vertAlign
Duh! because Unfriend Finder already completely undermined facebook. They have
already learned that lesson.

